# Branson 2017



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Back in Oklahoma! Jim and are back in Oklahoma after a few days in Branson, Mo. We had a nice time and getaway from our regular routine.
I will post a few pictures when I can get some Wi-Fi. The leaves are just beginning to turn in the Ozarks.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Some of the foliage in the Ozark Mountains. The leaves where just starting to turn. The last 2 are in Arkansas


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Top of the Rock and Lost Canyon and Museum. This museum took themes and artifacts from the paleo age all the way through the Civil war.
I have several more. I loved the Indian clothing. The bead work was amazing!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Great pics Patty!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow!!! Loved the museum pics.Were those fish hooks?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

CQ, those are fish hooks. I think from our American Indian age more than Paleo. The first pic is supposed to be the steps required to making the finished hook.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Is Branson all cleaned up from the flooding there last year?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Pretty much. We drove around a lot and everything looks good.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Did you see any shows? Or do they even have them anymore?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

There's at least one or 2 show theaters in every block it seems like. We've seen a few ,but they are pricey! If you go into one of the 70% off, they will try and get you to go on a tour with the ultimate desire to sell a time share. I'm so glad we never bought one because they're impossible to get rid of. 
Yes, they're gearing up for the Christmas season and shows. The was Halloween everywhere. ME you would have loved all of the Halloween stuff!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

For you boat lovers and horse riders.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

No motor on the canoe? Phooey.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol! Arm and push power!! 


dawg53 said:


> No motor on the canoe? Phooey.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Really cool stuff.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

What great pics!! Love this time of the year when the leaves start to turn, I'll post some photos of our area. Just beautiful! Love the Indian..he looks like my great grandfather, maybe he was! Blackfoot Cherokee from KS!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Such beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I was just in Branson and my grandparents have a vacation condo there on the river.


----------

